# Our cat died



## My Green Pets (Mar 29, 2018)

Sasquatch was such a beautiful kitty. He loved to be brushed and petted. He was very communicative and like to be around people. He normally stayed indoors, but occasionally was let outside to run around.

Recently due to some unhappy changes at home he wasn't receiving the attention he deserved and went missing for a few days.

He was found lying on his side in the yard this afternoon, dead. Don't know how he got out, how long he had been out, or how he died. No injuries to speak of; he was just lying there, in the open, stiff and cold. He would have been 11 this year.

I am so sorry, little buddy. You didn't deserve to go like this. You will be missed so much. 

These photos were taken March 13th.


----------



## troy (Mar 29, 2018)

Ouch!!! Terrible loss!!! Very sorry!!


----------



## Lanmark (Mar 29, 2018)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss. Saying goodbye can be such a difficult thing to do.


----------



## My Green Pets (Mar 29, 2018)

Lanmark said:


> I am so sorry to hear of your loss. Saying goodbye can be such a difficult thing to do.


Thank you. He shouldn't have had to die out alone in the cold rain. Thinking that he may have laid there suffering before he died is what really breaks my heart.


----------



## abax (Mar 29, 2018)

It breaks my heart as well. Our cats lived to be 17 years old and losing all
three within a year was devastating. Cats, in particular this one, are such
gorgeous creatures. I'm so sorry.


----------



## My Green Pets (Mar 29, 2018)

abax said:


> It breaks my heart as well. Our cats lived to be 17 years old and losing all
> three within a year was devastating. Cats, in particular this one, are such
> gorgeous creatures. I'm so sorry.


Thank you. I can't imagine what you went through. It would have been one thing if he had been sick or very old. I would have at least kind of expected it. But he went before his time. And I feel very much responsible. He didn't deserve this.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 30, 2018)

Sorry. Get another one to love.


----------



## naoki (Mar 30, 2018)

I'm very sorry. 

Does your neighbor use toxic mouse/rat poisoning?

My cat passed away recently via chronic kidney disease, too. Cats are amazing at hiding their pain. One of my previous cats behaved somewhat normally until two days before the final day (she had cancer). One day, it couldn't walk straight, and she went down real quick after that. So your cat could have had something, too, so you shouldn't blame yourself. I hope that you'll get over and cherish the good time you had with him!


----------



## abax (Mar 30, 2018)

It probably sounds unfeeling, but get another kitten quick at a shelter. A kitten
is such fun and so much trouble that you sort of forget the pain of the loss...also you get to give a needy shelter cat a good home.


----------



## My Green Pets (Mar 31, 2018)

naoki said:


> I'm very sorry.
> 
> Does your neighbor use toxic mouse/rat poisoning?
> 
> My cat passed away recently via chronic kidney disease, too. Cats are amazing at hiding their pain. One of my previous cats behaved somewhat normally until two days before the final day (she had cancer). One day, it couldn't walk straight, and she went down real quick after that. So your cat could have had something, too, so you shouldn't blame yourself. I hope that you'll get over and cherish the good time you had with him!


this really has helped me too feel better. thank you so much.


----------



## My Green Pets (Mar 31, 2018)

abax said:


> It probably sounds unfeeling, but get another kitten quick at a shelter. A kitten
> is such fun and so much trouble that you sort of forget the pain of the loss...also you get to give a needy shelter cat a good home.


i can't do that right now but i understand your meaning. but i want to take some time to grieve and accept it. we haven't even buried him yet.


----------



## Wendy (Mar 31, 2018)

I am so sorry to hear this. Our pets are really part of our families so it hurts terribly when they pass. The circumstances you describe make it worse with added guilt. I send you a huge hug. When you are ready, please get another kitty to love....or two. More furry bodies are always better. 

I had a somewhat similar story when I was still a teenager....my beloved grey cat, Fritz, went missing for almost a week. We lived on a farm so she was free to go out if she wanted but NEVER stayed away more then an hour or so. I spotted her one day dragging herself up our front walkway. When I ran out and picked her up she died in my arms. I was devastated and guilt ridden because I felt I wasn’t there for her when she needed me most. Like your cat she had no visible injuries. I never found out why but slowly came to terms with it. So it will get easier. Cherish the good memories you have with Sasquatch. At least you know he did come home and not just missing.


----------



## Heather (Mar 31, 2018)

Oh no! I am so sorry for your loss of Sasquatch. I live in fear of my cats going out and not returning. They are indoor/outdoor but don’t go far or stay away long. I always worry. It sounds like your guy had a wonderful home with you for 11 good years and will never be forgotten. Hugs to you!


----------



## Markhamite (Apr 1, 2018)

So sorry for your loss. He's such a beautiful boy.


----------



## e-spice (Apr 1, 2018)

CambriaWhat - I'm so sorry for your loss. Like Eric said I would recommend getting another pet to love when you feel well enough.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Apr 4, 2018)

not looking forward to the day my cat passes..sorry for your loss


----------



## My Green Pets (Apr 5, 2018)

Really touched by your words. Thank you all for the sympathy. His body was placed in a small wooden box and buried on March 31. Goodbye, buddy.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 5, 2018)

I just read this thread. I'm sad for you, CambriaWhat. I know this situation is more than difficult. But as has been said, your little friend had a good life and a happy home. That speaks volumes.


----------

